# move to nerja



## katie kel (Aug 22, 2010)

hi 
can any one help me please? I have visited spain quite a few times and have just come back. I would love to move over there however very scared!! But what i would like to know how easy or hard is it to find a job? Iam a nursery nurse and would love to stay in this field however my spainish is not very good at all!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Jobs are scarce in spain right now, 20% unemployment, lots of British going back to the UK cos there is no work and winter is on its way! However, altho too late now, what you could have done while you were here is located and visited a few nurseries in the area and asked if they had any work ??!!

Jo xxx


----------



## katie kel (Aug 22, 2010)

jojo said:


> Jobs are scarce in spain right now, 20% unemployment, lots of British going back to the UK cos there is no work and winter is on its way! However, altho too late now, what you could have done while you were here is located and visited a few nurseries in the area and asked if they had any work ??!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jo
Iam at present studing a degree in the early years as well as working i plan to finish my degree have two years left so not too long really. so i shall take your advice when iam over next year and look at nusreries schools etc. I have a few magazines which have nurseries advertiesed so will look into that!Thanks again! Send some nice weather towards england!


----------

